# How do I stop my cat biting me?



## jen10513 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a 7 month old kitten. Since he was about 3 or 4 months old, he has gotten into the habit of biting both me and my partner, although he attacks me a lot more often. I used to think that it was his way of telling me he wants something, but he even does it when he has food in his bowl and he has been outside. Sometimes he comes straight to me and plunges his teeth into my hand, arm, whatever. Other times, he will rub his face against my hand, then lick it, softly bite, and then REALLY bite. He won't let go and it really hurts sometimes. 

This behaviour is getting worse so I'm clearly not doing the right things to tell him it's wrong. I've tried hissing at him and this will keep his at bay for a few seconds but as soon as I stop, he goes for me again. I've tried pushing him away, but he just jumps on my hand and bites. I've also tried patting him on the nose and shouting "no", but he just comes straight back, usually more angry! The only thing that works is to hold him still for a few minutes and then let him 'escape'. But then he runs away and won't come back for a while. What is the best way to try and stop him biting me? 

He never wants cuddles anymore :-(

Thanks, Jen xx


----------



## SigmaWhisky (Apr 1, 2010)

Is he neutered?

The behavior you describe seems classic +testies behavior.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

This may seem simplistic, but try crying "ow" or "ouch" loudly every time it happens (and you probably mean it, from what you said). One of my new rescues had a habit of biting my arm and hand, playfully but hard enough to hurt, when I first got him. Each time he did it, I would keep my hand still (to avoid provoking prey response) and cry out. It took a few times, but since he wasn't trying to hurt me on purpose, he has now almost completely stopped. It took about a week. Since cats bite each other playfully and also bat each other in the nose with their paws while playing, yours conceivably might still think you are just playing rough with it, not that you are hurt. Give it a try a few times and see if the behavior changes. And keep your hand/arm still, or push it towards the cat (which is the opposite of what prey would do trying to escape, so the cat supposedly gets surprised and lets go). I would just keep it still and cry out.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It sounds like play fighting, which my eldest used to do. If possible, try not to jerk your hand away (although I admit that might be difficult :wink: ), but if you pull away, you are acting like prey and your kitten might continue the hunt. NewRescueDad's suggestion about just saying "Ouch" firmly is a good one. That will typically distract them and allow you to gently remove your hand. Also, SigmaWhiskey makes a good point. If your kitten hasn't already been neutured, you should make a date with your vet. When he's doing this, he's likely bored and wants to play. You can either distract him with a toy (toss a ball or mouse for him to chase) or, if you're not in the middle of something and have time, play with him using wand toys, Da Bird, etc. and tire him out. You can also invest in a friend for him so he will have someone to play with (although, at first and until they're properly introduced, that will come with its own set of problems  ).


----------



## jen10513 (Apr 1, 2010)

SigmaWhisky said:


> Is he neutered?
> 
> The behavior you describe seems classic +testies behavior.



Hi there,

Yes, he has been neutered, fairly recently though.

Thank you for your suggestions. I do try to keep my hand still, which is easier said than done when he is drawing blood! Haha. I will try crying "ouch" and keeping my arm still, or maybe pushing it towards him  

Last night, my and my parner were lying on the sofa watching a film and the cat jumped up and sat on my partner and allowed him to stroke him and tickle him under the chin, etc. I was astonished because it has been a long while since our cat has wanted to be touched like this; he usually just 'goes for us' and bites. However, when I tried to take over with the tickling, the cat seemed annoyed and started being aggressive again. Is there such a thing as cat jealousy?? I have thought in the past that he is almost trying to fight me for second place in the pack or something. My partner is definitely top dog and the cat knows this because he rarely bites or attacks my partner. Maybe he is attacking me to try to dominate me?? Does this make sense and does it happen?

I would love to get another kitty, and preferably rescue one but I am nervous in case they don't get on or it might push my cat away?

Thanks, Jen xx


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I know cats try to dominate other cats, but I've never heard of a cat trying to dominate a human...which is not to say it doesn't happen, just that I've never heard of it :!: There may be other reasons for your cats behavior. Cats often don't like perfume, so if you were wearing some (or you use perfumed hand lotion, soap), he might not like the smell. It also might have been your timing. Cats often like being petted for a while, but then they've had enough. So, you might have come along at the wrong time. No doubt other possible reasons exist.


----------



## SigmaWhisky (Apr 1, 2010)

Also: The area of the chin of a cat has scent glands. Cats will rub their scent on people or things to show that those objects or people are marked by them. This calms cats down and reassures them.


----------

